# my first ever build



## 1033ruben (Apr 6, 2013)

okay well i thought i would let u guys and gals know about my first ever build and what happened. well after researching a bunch and asking for suggestions on this forum and others as well. i decided to purchase a foxconn g31 mobo. now i ill tell u why i purchase this board after researching it i found out that u can overclock it. not that i really need to overclock (all i use my rig is for surfing the internet and watching movies and such). also i bought this board because i got a really good deal i got the board, 4 gb of ram, and a core 2 quad cpu for just under $50. Cant beat that oh yeah and i forgot it also brought a stock intel cpu heatsink and fan.ok well now i have the basics right , so then i went ahead and purchased a case from newegg brand; DIYPC model; DIY-BJ03BK type; ATX Mid Tower.what i really liked about this tower is the expansion slots that it has available 3 x 5.25 external bays 3 x 3.5 internal bays and 2x 2.5 internal bays and 7 expansion slots. not to mention the spots for 4 120mm fan 1 in the back pre-installed 2 on the side panel and 1 in the front. so then i threw the old stock heasink and fan off and put a thermallake v1 cpu cooler on and got rid of the mounted fan and put a 120mm fan instead. okay now i have installed 8 gb of ram 4 gb that came with the mobo and 4 more gb that i purchased of 667 mhz ddr2. now the cpu it originally came with core 2 quad q6600 but installed a xeon E5450 with the 771 to 775 adapter which runs just the same if not better than some of the i3's out there. i stuck with my old gpu the hd5450. psu also my old one which is a PowerStar X-PS650-Blue which is a lot more than what i need at 650 watts. okay now to the part where i had my problems so i got everything hooked up and when i went to turn her on nothing so i rechecked everything turns out the ide cable for my dvd player was loose so i hooked that up better so then it would finally turn on but i would get nothing from the image so i didnt know if it was posting or not man so after about a day or so of messing with it i said the heck with it and contacted the guy who sold it to me which was useless. then i started thinking right and i was hooking it up to my 32" led screen through the vga port right so it got me thinking some more so then i pulled out my old computer screen it a smaller 17" lcd screen but its use was intended for computer use and voila i finally got some freaking images so after that i went ahead and switched out my hard drive using the windows system prep tool which i had to play with that as well to get it to run if any o f you want to find out hoew to switch your hard drives to a ne computer jusr pm me and i will let u guys know or maybe i will even start a thread about it and loaded all the necessary drivers and updated the bios and so on and now im really happy with my new rig.now u ask yourself why did i stick with old outdated technology and i will tell u why because of the 771 to 775 adapter u cant beat the price of a E5450 cpu compared to an i3 cpu. plus the board was very affordable which included some great things that i will be able to sell and get some money back like he stock intel cpu heatsink and fan. the core 2 quad q6000 so all together im thinking i spent a little over 200$ (not subtracting my potential sales) for my entire build and it is more than enough for what i use my rig for.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad to hear it was successful for you.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Please use paragraphs that was quite hard to read.

Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## 1033ruben (Apr 6, 2013)

greenbrucelee said:


> Please use paragraphs that was quite hard to read.


yeah sorry about that it was the first time i ever posted something so long. now as i try to read it i can understand why you said it was hard to read.
RUBEN


----------

